# Bored will edit your photos :)



## er111a (Aug 1, 2010)

^^^


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 1, 2010)

lol


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Aug 1, 2010)

rusty9 said:


> lol



+1


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## indeedies (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks er111a.  That was what I needed after a long day.


----------



## er111a (Aug 1, 2010)

hehe


----------



## er111a (Aug 1, 2010)

rusty9 said:


>


why you gotta do that?


----------



## SwissJ (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, I'll bite... Please work some magic...


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 2, 2010)

erose86 said:


> No thank you.
> 
> If you're bored, why don't you spend more time with your camera in your hand practicing *photography* since you want to go pro some day... than waiting around to "edit" other peoples' photos?
> 
> :lmao:


+1:er:


----------



## MrsMoo (Aug 2, 2010)

Flickr: RawRbert's Photostream
You can edit any of them except the posters if you want  lol


----------



## er111a (Aug 2, 2010)

SwissJ said:


> Ok, I'll bite... Please work some magic...


hehe this will be fun


----------



## er111a (Aug 2, 2010)

just playing around here is your edit


----------



## SwissJ (Aug 2, 2010)

^^ Interesting.  I like the direction you took it.


----------



## er111a (Aug 2, 2010)

theres a meaning look real hard


----------



## er111a (Aug 2, 2010)

haha its ok erose  but I think its a interesting approach


----------



## LCARSx32 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, I gotta know... what's the meaning?


----------



## reznap (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## er111a (Aug 2, 2010)

You have the camera photographing A photo of some sexy lady, however its all a daydream of the person looking at watches, imagining if that was only her on that wall.


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 2, 2010)

er111a said:


> You have the camera photographing A photo of some sexy lady, however its all a daydream of the person looking at watches, imagining if that was only her on that wall.



umm...what?


----------



## reznap (Aug 2, 2010)

The girl in the foreground is spying on her boyfriend.  She suspects he's been cheating on her for several weeks and has finally worked up the nerve to follow him to the mall and keep an eye on him.  She's pretending to look at watches to keep him from noticing her there and for anyone else in the store who might pick up on her odd behavior.  The (now-silhouetted) man in the background, is looking up at the view screen of is digital point and shoot camera.  He's wondering why he bought it, since he now wishes to take manually controlled exposures and experiment with shallow depth of field.  He also wishes he had better low light capability.  The girl in the background is walking by a couple hoping that they don't smell of her flatus.  The couple in the very back are chatting about a friends upcoming wedding.  He doesn't want to go because he put on a few pounds and he knows his suit won't fit and the last thing he wants to purchase is formal wear.  Oh, and the guy taking this picture is wishing 'spy girl' was wearing a lower cut shirt.


----------



## er111a (Aug 2, 2010)

THE GIRLS DAY DREAMING!


----------



## er111a (Aug 2, 2010)

fine erose


----------



## reznap (Aug 2, 2010)

Bored will hijack your thread


----------



## er111a (Aug 2, 2010)

BAD REZAP  HAHA


----------



## reznap (Aug 2, 2010)

What... it's more day dreamy now.

Here, twice the dream:







Ok I'll stop now.


----------



## er111a (Aug 2, 2010)

hahaha erose I think mine wins


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 2, 2010)

Er111a and erose...you guys are so cute.....like an old married couple who bickers...haha. oh...and I loathe that edit....


----------



## er111a (Aug 2, 2010)

Ew erose shes all Not my age haha


----------



## KKJUN (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## rusty9 (Aug 2, 2010)

er111a said:


> Ew erose shes all Not my age haha


 
are you gay?


----------



## Lipoly (Aug 2, 2010)

Just gotta say I'm bored of the propensity of this site's (guy-majority) population to agree w/erose's posts.  It seems obvious that people flock b/c you are attractive.  Lets do a test erose, make an alter ego and post for some time period (along w/your normal erose posts), then compare people's reactions.  My guess? Unknown erose won't get such a strong following.  

If you want people swooning over you, go to a bar. If you want objective comments to your posts, remove the sultry profile pic. If I wanted to win a popularity contest, I would not have posted this...


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 2, 2010)

rusty9 said:


> are you gay?


 
That's none of your business and your post seems to take a flaming course. I suggest you stop right now and back off. Banning posters for flaming and insulting posts is a well known practice here and someone's got their fingers on the *BAN* button.

Thank you.


----------



## Lipoly (Aug 2, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Lipoly said:
> 
> 
> > Just gotta say I'm bored of the propensity of this site's (guy-majority) population to agree w/erose's posts.  It seems obvious that people flock b/c you are attractive.  Lets do a test erose, make an alter ego and post for some time period (along w/your normal erose posts), then compare people's reactions.  My guess? Unknown erose won't get such a strong following.
> ...



At least you showed your true colors...beauty IS only skin deep.




erose86 said:


> I will *not* be creating an alter ego to satisfy whatever jealous rage you have trapped inside you.



I didn't say I wanted you to tell us the outcome...I already know.  Maybe you need a dose of reality...or (more likely) you already know that you're playing the masses like a fiddle.


----------



## SwissJ (Aug 2, 2010)

So glad I posted my photograph... um snapshot... in er111a'a thread.  On it's own, it never would have gotten any kind of response 

Anyway, I stand by my original opinion.  I like the direction of the original edit.  There is reflective layering in the image, and the edit flattens some of it and separates/expands some of it.  It's not completely there, but I think he's on to something.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 2, 2010)

Swiss, I like the original.



Lipoly said:


> Just gotta say I'm bored of the propensity of this site's (guy-majority) population to agree w/erose's posts. It seems obvious that people flock b/c you are attractive. Lets do a test erose, make an alter ego and post for some time period (along w/your normal erose posts), then compare people's reactions. My guess? Unknown erose won't get such a strong following.
> 
> If you want people swooning over you, go to a bar. If you want objective comments to your posts, remove the sultry profile pic. If I wanted to win a popularity contest, I would not have posted this...


 
Should I remove my sexy avatar as well? You know it makes all the chicks swoon over me, and I am much more popular because of it. 

I do find it interesting that this bothers you so much you had to hijack a thread for it. Nice form. 

I think people *like* her because she is fun. She has a *great* personality. Compare that to you...well...there's your answer.


----------



## reznap (Aug 2, 2010)

SwissJ said:


> So glad I posted my photograph... um snapshot... in er111a'a thread.  On it's own, it never would have gotten any kind of response



Ok... that got a good laugh out of me.  This thread is on its way to getting closed, and er111a only got to edit one photo, how sad.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 2, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Swiss, I like the original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah Bitter, take it down...all this talk about sexy pictures...and people being gay.....I'm starting to get wierd feelings..........:lmao:

And whats with that Lipoly attacking Erose. Someones got some pent of hostility towards females. I smell a serial killer in the making. She posted her picture like many people do. Is she NOT supposed to be allowed to do that because she has T&A? I agree that she is a fun person on these threads, but to each their own. She did nothing rude to you, so if you have some unexplanable urge to...I don't know....fit her into a really small duffle bag by reorganizing her body parts.....thats your problem. As for er111a, this is not his first foray into the realm of extreme edits, and he has heard it all before. Its almost as if he says "thank you sir, may I have another" to all the lashings. He loves the attention...especially from erose....so WHO cares. You popped in to the thread just to bash someone?

EDIT: I will also add that for all the crap we give him and as frustrating as he can be....Er111a has always been a good sport. Atleast from what I have seen.

EDIT #2: I don't have a self picture up, because all the panties would drop.......including yours.


----------



## Lipoly (Aug 2, 2010)

Lipoly said:


> Just gotta say I'm bored of the propensity of this site's (guy-majority) population to agree w/erose's posts. It seems obvious that people flock b/c you are attractive. Lets do a test erose, make an alter ego and post for some time period (along w/your normal erose posts), then compare people's reactions. My guess? Unknown erose won't get such a strong following.
> 
> If you want people swooning over you, go to a bar. If you want objective comments to your posts, remove the sultry profile pic. If I wanted to win a popularity contest, I would not have posted this...


 


Bitter Jeweler said:


> Should I remove my sexy avatar as well? You know it makes all the chicks swoon over me, and I am much more popular because of it.
> 
> I do find it interesting that this bothers you so much you had to hijack a thread for it. Nice form.
> 
> I think people *like* her because she is fun. She has a *great* personality. Compare that to you...well...there's your answer.


Don't kid yourself, the key word here is SHE and you know it...you deny it and (may) accuse me of being sexist, but her posts are annoying at (their most common) worst.



erose86 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Should I remove my sexy avatar as well? *You know it makes all the chicks swoon over me,*
> ...



Need I say more?  Queue fiddle...

I've played the forum popularity game before and don't care to anymore.  I'm just trying to be honest...you two are "Like" buddies with no equal.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 2, 2010)

Then I guess you should leave the intertubes. You pulled the pot;kettle trick as well.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 2, 2010)

Lipoly said:


> ...you two are "Like" buddies with no equal.


 Hey, you forgot to mention Mishele and Mostly Sunny!


----------



## KmH (Aug 2, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Should I remove my sexy avatar as well? *You know it makes all the chicks swoon over me*, and I am much more popular because of it.


You should assume the roosters swoon too, even if that isn't your cup of tea. :lmao:


----------



## subscuck (Aug 2, 2010)

So to recap,
1) er111a probably shouldn't edit anyones pics
2) rusty9 has issues with alternative lifestyles and thinks people and dinosaurs walked the earth at the same time
3) dudes dig hot chicks (except when they're too old for them)
4) bitter is waaaaay too sexy for his own good
5) erose should either change her avatar to a pic of Susan Boyle or leave the forums (related to #3 above)
6) lipoly may or may not be a serial killer, but is immune when it comes to point #3 above

All of this in a thread about editing pics. Great success!


----------



## subscuck (Aug 2, 2010)

erose86 said:


> I **may** just have to put this in my signature. :lmao:


 
Glad you found it amusing. It was getting a little heavy in here....


----------



## subscuck (Aug 2, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Well now I'm sad because it won't fit into my signature :lmao:


 
Probably just as well, some people might have thought I won a popularity contest.


----------



## Gaerek (Aug 2, 2010)

Man, I saw this thread when er111a first created it, and I was like, "er111a, editing photos? Nah..I'll pass." Then I saw there were 5 pages and was like, "What could I possibly be missing? Either er111a is doing some really good editing (not likely), or it went off topic, and became interesting!" I'm glad it became #2.

@Lipoly

Not everyone is as shallow as you claim you aren't. Maybe people just don't like you? And maybe you're just jealous you can't be popular? I don't know, seems reasonable. Or maybe the serial killer thing. Yeah, that's the ticket.

Thank you to all who participated to make this the thread of the week.

P.S. Bitter is HAWT


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mitica100 said:


> rusty9 said:
> 
> 
> > are you gay?
> ...


 
oh lighten up. i had no intentions of hurting anyone's feelings. i'll edit it if a mod asks me to.


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 2, 2010)

and it was a quote from a movie. not really how i feel.


----------



## TJ K (Aug 2, 2010)

Well i have had this pic sitting on my hard drive for a while, it's a little underexposed so i understand if you can't bring it all the way back but worth a try. Thanks!







TJ


----------



## subscuck (Aug 2, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Not possible. You don't have a sexy, man-tempting, whore of an avatar up.


 
You might be on to something there. If I did that, I could post my Holga pics and get like 7 pages of responses. :thumbup:


----------



## subscuck (Aug 2, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Duh.
> 
> Didn't you know that already?


 
I've been known to be a little slow on the uptake. I recently just learned mullets were no longer cool.


----------



## Lipoly (Aug 2, 2010)

I really like the serial killer theme guys....reflects well on this forum given my previous heinous posts.


----------



## Lipoly (Aug 2, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Lipoly said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the serial killer theme guys....reflects well on this forum given my previous heinous posts.
> ...



I may have no choice...you did mention earth; also full of mindless drones.  Unfortunately I'm stuck here for the time being.  Erose, I can really see why you're so popular...you're so...witty (and full of emoticons)!


----------



## Gaerek (Aug 2, 2010)

Lipoly said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipoly said:
> ...



That's such a witty response!


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 2, 2010)

Gaerek said:


> Lipoly said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


 
He's too busy sewing a cardigan outta someones skin to be bothered with witty responses. :lmao:


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## terri (Aug 2, 2010)

rusty9 said:


> Mitica100 said:
> 
> 
> > rusty9 said:
> ...


Mods don't have to ask; we edit whenever we see the need.    :mrgreen:     

Your now-edited post contained garbage.    Mitica may not have "moderator" in his title, but he happens to have full access to the trash bin.     I just decided to go ahead and do it for him.    

Think before you post!


----------



## Gaerek (Aug 2, 2010)

Taylor510ce said:


> Gaerek said:
> 
> 
> > Lipoly said:
> ...



It puts the lotion on it's skin or it gets the hose!


----------



## Geaux (Aug 2, 2010)

...in for more pics of erose....


----------



## Lipoly (Aug 2, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Gaerek said:
> 
> 
> > Lipoly said:
> ...



Thanks for proving my point...guys like girls, even if they are  dumb...given they are "sufficiently attractive."


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 2, 2010)

You really need to stop.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 2, 2010)

Lipoly said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > Gaerek said:
> ...


 

Seriously, you must have really been burned by some girls. You wanna lie on my couch and talk about it? What do you care about ones reason for liking someone. There are many reasons to like people. Who the hell are you to tell someone why or why not to be attracted to someone. You know, many of the beautiful things that we all photograph every day in nature are colorful because of attraction. Not too many things use their amazing "personality" to keep their species alive. Get over yourself.


----------



## Lipoly (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't have anything against girls (this is hilarious to anyone who knows me), I have just come to realize women like erose are looking to stir up trouble like this.  After all, what have I really said to evoke this many comments?



Bitter Jeweler said:


> You really need to stop.



I'm sure if erose admitted today...that she were an ugly male you'd be similarly supportive?  Seems now that I've reviewed you're posts you don't come to bat for anyone as regularly as her.  Coincidence?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 2, 2010)

Just in case there's any chance of this thread going back on topic:

I think what er111a does in post processing is fine.  The results generally aren't something I like but he isn't creating these for me or anyone else here.  He is at least willing to try things most of us never would.  I don't think he has hit his mark yet, but he is quite young and his work may develop into something really interesting down the road or it may not.  As long as he is happy I'm happy.  If nothing else he is a good example of someone taking harsh criticism in stride.  So, having said that, er111a, feel free to edit any of the photos I've posted in the past.  I don't have anything specific in mine, just choose one you find interesting.

Oh, and in case there's no chance of this going back on topic:

I only post here because of the hottie female photographers.  And Bitter.  He's like man candy.  With a Van Dyke.


----------



## Lipoly (Aug 2, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Yes... I'm always flaunting my femininity.  Always.  Totally.
> 
> and 2 stands on it's own... I don't even have to comment on why this is funny...
> 
> ...



You got me, which is why I edited this out (before I saw your post).  I  was mistaking feminism with another term.  Can you point out some anecdotal evidence of so many guys coming to the defense of an apparent man  on this forum given such lean posts?  I hate women?  No, I argue w/women as vigorously as I do men, but that tends to get sticky when men migrate to their aid.



bentcountershaft said:


> I only post here because of the hottie female photographers.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 2, 2010)

erose86 said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > * I don't think he has hit his mark yet, but he is quite young and his work may develop into something really interesting down the road* or it may not.  As long as he is happy I'm happy.  If nothing else he is a good example of someone taking harsh criticism in stride.
> ...



If I agree with you it's only because you're a girl, even if it's you agreeing with me.  I think.  It couldn't possibly be that we agree because you are like minded and have intelligent thoughts and opinions of your own because, you know, you're just a girl and all.  I don't know, I'm so confused.  I think I'll just wait until someone shows up to tell me why I do the things I do.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2010)

reznap said:


> The girl in the foreground is spying on her boyfriend.  She suspects he's been cheating on her for several weeks and has finally worked up the nerve to follow him to the mall and keep an eye on him.  She's pretending to look at watches to keep him from noticing her there and for anyone else in the store who might pick up on her odd behavior.  The (now-silhouetted) man in the background, is looking up at the view screen of is digital point and shoot camera.  He's wondering why he bought it, since he now wishes to take manually controlled exposures and experiment with shallow depth of field.  He also wishes he had better low light capability.  The girl in the background is walking by a couple hoping that they don't smell of her flatus.  The couple in the very back are chatting about a friends upcoming wedding.  He doesn't want to go because he put on a few pounds and he knows his suit won't fit and the last thing he wants to purchase is formal wear.  Oh, and the guy taking this picture is wishing 'spy girl' was wearing a lower cut shirt.



Well-played sir, well-played!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 2, 2010)

erose86 said:


> No, no, no... it's not because I'm a *girl*... it's because I have subliminal copies of my tits plastered all over my avatar... THAT'S why you're mesmerized by me... duh.  I'm playing you like a fiddle.



Oh, well that makes sense.

<quickly leaves thread to start a petition thread for larger avatars>


----------



## Lipoly (Aug 2, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


> <quickly leaves thread to start a petition thread for larger avatars>



My job has been made so easy...


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Lipoly said:
> 
> 
> > Just gotta say I'm bored of the propensity of this site's (guy-majority) population to agree w/erose's posts.  It seems obvious that people flock b/c you are attractive.  Lets do a test erose, make an alter ego and post for some time period (along w/your normal erose posts), then compare people's reactions.  My guess? Unknown erose won't get such a strong following.
> ...



Wow...overreact much?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 2, 2010)

Lipoly said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > <quickly leaves thread to start a petition thread for larger avatars>
> ...



It couldn't be that it's being done to make fun of you.  Nope, not at all.


----------



## Lipoly (Aug 2, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


> Lipoly said:
> 
> 
> > bentcountershaft said:
> ...



I'm sure not.  As an aside, go ahead and give some references where you asked for larger images of men...on their merit of posts here...I'm dying to see them.  I may be able to drag this argument on longer than you...just a hunch.


----------



## Moe (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow. Are we out of popcorn yet?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 2, 2010)

Lipoly said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > Lipoly said:
> ...



Perhaps you should reread my posts from about the middle of my first one in this thread.  Think of them in the context that they are there for your benefit.  See if it fits.



Lipoly said:


> As an aside, go ahead and give some references where you asked for larger images of men...on their merit of posts here...I'm dying to see them.  I may be able to drag this argument on longer than you...just a hunch.



Why in the world would I want to make this last longer.  By the way, it isn't an argument.  An argument is when two people debate opposing viewpoints.  I'm not debating.  I'm making fun of you.

Oh, and if you want to do some research feel free to look through my posts and tell me just how chummy I am with erose86.  I would be surprised if we've interacted more than a dozen times on here.  I could be off on that, but probably not by much.


----------



## Lipoly (Aug 2, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


> I would be surprised if we've interacted more than a dozen times on here.  I could be off on that, but probably not by much.



A dozen times how many people on this forum...thats geting around.  Its ok, erose works that way to make friends.


----------



## Lipoly (Aug 2, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


> I'm not debating.  I'm making fun of you.



That would be really entertaining to see...please try.  I'd give you my # to try your best.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2010)

I am so totally missin' junior high school...

First period, er111s said, "Im, bored, so hey I'll edit your photos if you want," and then erose said, "that sucks--I don't get it," and then in second period lipoly said, "you all just side with her 'cause she's pretty and she's a girl," and then by third period it was like, Bitter said, "i'm hot too!", and rusty asked if er111a was gay because he didn't think erose was hot (and besides she's,like, a senior and he's a freshman!) and then at lunch everybody was ganging up on lipoly, and then,like, by sixth period, people who had heard about it at lunch were,like totally, totally, totally taking sides, and erose mentioned her tits and her avatar, and like then, well, by seventh period the teachers had to come in and separate a couple of people, and one guy got warned about being sent to the principal's office,and got a detention warning...oh man, it was awesome! What a Monday. Are you going to the basketball game on tuesday against Fairfield? WHat are you going to wear? Can your mom pick us up after the game?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 2, 2010)

Lipoly said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not debating.  I'm making fun of you.
> ...



You say this as if I'm supposed to entertain you with it.  The only person I'm I've been concerned with entertaining is me, which I'll admit really isn't all that necessary.  You're entertaining enough on your own so I'll leave you to it.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 2, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I am so totally missin' junior high school...
> 
> First period, er111s said, "Im, bored, so hey I'll edit your photos if you want," and then erose said, "that sucks--I don't get it," and then in second period lipoly said, "you all just side with her 'cause she's pretty and she's a girl," and then by third period it was like, Bitter said, "i'm hot too!", and rusty asked if er111a was gay because he didn't think erose was hot (and besides she's,like, a senior and he's a freshman!) and then at lunch everybody was ganging up on lipoly, and then,like, by sixth period, people who had heard about it at lunch were,like totally, totally, totally taking sides, and erose mentioned her tits and her avatar, and like then, well, by seventh period the teachers had to come in and separate a couple of people, and one guy got warned about being sent to the principal's office,and got a detention warning...oh man, it was awesome! What a Monday. Are you going to the basketball game on tuesday against Fairfield? WHat are you going to wear? Can your mom pick us up after the game?



Whatever dude, I've got a scooter.  I've got an orange flag on it and everything.


----------



## reznap (Aug 2, 2010)

Are you not entertained!?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2010)

erose86 said:


> :lmao:
> 
> I STILL haven't seen that damned movie!
> 
> I need to correct that.



Are you hinting for one of the boys here to ask you out on a movie date?:lmao:


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...



I'll be at the airport there around 4:45 PM,and will swing by in a rented car to pick you up around 7:15 for a revival showing of Gladiator at the Bijou Theatre on 33rd Street at 7:45. Tell Keith you're gonna' be out with the girls...or whatever gets him off your back!


----------



## er111a (Aug 2, 2010)

ok 3 things 
1) WHERE THE HECK DID THIS THREAD GO?!?!?
2) No I am not Gay I have a girlfriend and I believe I have been quoted as saying erose is cute, do you not think it would be weird to say I like a married women, Now if it was megan fox different story 
3) Inception is sweet just watched it, it was amazing and thats where I have been the last few hours
ps. I am a junior. Not a freshman


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 3, 2010)

er111a said:


> ok 3 things
> 1) WHERE THE HECK DID THIS THREAD GO?!?!?



I'm not sure where you left off but I did post something on page seven that was relevant to the original topic.  Pretty sure that was the last on topic post.



er111a said:


> 2) No I am not Gay I have a girlfriend and I believe I have been quoted as saying erose is cute, do you not think it would be weird to say I like a married women, Now if it was megan fox different story



Don't worry about responding to a question like that.  Generally it's coming from someone stupid enough to think it's an insult.



er111a said:


> 3) Inception is sweet just watched it, it was amazing and thats where I have been the last few hours
> ps. I am a junior. Not a freshman



Are you going to tell us that this whole thread was just some dream/nightmare?


----------



## reznap (Aug 3, 2010)

Next time you offer to edit photos you better not be going out to the movies...


----------



## er111a (Aug 3, 2010)

reznap said:


> Next time you offer to edit photos you better not be going out to the movies...


hahaha hey I posted this thread sunday  I saw the movie monday and there was nothing going on when I left to see the movie. when I left we were on page 2 or 3


----------



## shmne (Aug 3, 2010)

er111a said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > ... when I left we were on page 2 or 3
> ...


----------



## thebeatles (Aug 3, 2010)

WOW...I haven't posted on here much lately, but this thread is beautiful.


----------



## Raizels (Aug 3, 2010)

You guys, thank you from the bottom of my heart.
I'm moving, while taking care of 6.5 month old baby, while dealing w/ college bureaucracy, while trying to figure out financial situation since I'll be a student not an employee, while dealing with friggin annoying extended family sh*t....

Forgot it all sitting here laughing my... head off (and getting the creeps from Silence of the Lambs quotes. brrr). Thanks so much all of you for your efforts.

and erose, I hope you really were as amused as you sounded and not upset by the green eyed shemale.


----------



## er111a (Aug 3, 2010)

haha erose how are you this morning?


----------



## Raizels (Aug 3, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Raizels said:
> 
> 
> > and erose, *I hope you really were as amused as you sounded* and not upset by the green eyed shemale.
> ...



Bully? Don't flatter her/him. Bullies are scary. He/she sounds more like a jealous adolescent with no life who has no idea when he/she is being made fun of.

But I'm glad you're feeling OK


----------



## mishele (Aug 3, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Lipoly said:
> 
> 
> > ...you two are "Like" buddies with no equal.
> ...



Hey baby......you pimpin me out!!

And damn if I would of known earlier that a hot avatar would make me popular I would of posted this a while ago.....=):thumbup:


----------



## Geaux (Aug 3, 2010)

lol @ avatar change!

:thumbup:


----------



## hopdaddy (Aug 3, 2010)

mishele said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Lipoly said:
> ...


 

haha  you've got lots-of -friends......The Force is with you & Erose! :lmao:


----------



## er111a (Aug 3, 2010)

haha I am good erose but my knees hurt :'(


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 3, 2010)

er111a said:


> haha I am good erose but my knees hurt :'(


 OK, so whose gonna touch this one? :lmao:


----------



## Geaux (Aug 3, 2010)

er111a said:


> haha I am good erose but my knees hurt :'(




too easy lol.


----------



## er111a (Aug 3, 2010)

ok yall have your minds in the gutter, they hurt because I am a sailor and a good one at that, even teach it


----------



## mishele (Aug 3, 2010)

:er::blushing::hail:


----------



## mishele (Aug 3, 2010)

er111a said:


> ok yall have your minds in the gutter, they hurt because I am a sailor and a good one at that, even teach it



And it gets better..........:thumbup:


----------



## Gaerek (Aug 3, 2010)

er111a said:


> ok yall have your minds in the gutter, they hurt because I am a sailor and a good one at that, even teach it



Is he baiting us now? Because, this one is also..too easy.


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 3, 2010)

i'm not questioning your sailing ability, but sailing shouldn't make any part of your body hurt.


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 3, 2010)

do you where a little outfit when you go out sailing?








sorry, sorry. i only kid.


----------



## er111a (Aug 3, 2010)

hey dont knock sailing! I am part of a school that is RANK #6 IN THE NATION!


----------



## er111a (Aug 3, 2010)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...8_83047398716_577563716_1918675_6490221_n.jpg


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 3, 2010)

ranked 6th out of the maybe 10 schools that actually have a HS sailing program?

just messing with you


----------



## er111a (Aug 3, 2010)

In fact this is my new boat right here
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._414222498841_669193841_4663721_5696935_n.jpg


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 3, 2010)

cool boat. how on earth does it hurt your knees?


----------



## er111a (Aug 3, 2010)

Only the laser does it too me and its very common in other boats dingy boats as well. When you tack the boat.....switch the sail from one side of the boat to the other you have to duck and then switch sides so that your on the opposite side of the boat. during that process your putting all your weight onto your knees as you squat to duck. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrMGeMivpdE&feature=PlayList&p=4EFAEB0D0A6CF19D&index=15[/ame]
that vid shows tacking the boat in light wind(some of the hardest sailing around) you can see how he rolls the boat.
and also if you hike out wrong, like I just learned today when doing research
http://www.roostersailing.com/merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=hikestyle&Store_Code=1
Or like many other DINGY sailors I could be showing the early stages of Sailor Anthritus.


----------



## er111a (Aug 3, 2010)

oh p.s. I have alot of photos of my team sailing, but I never put them on this site because I figured y'all weren't interested.


----------



## er111a (Aug 3, 2010)

but back onto topic here haha my friend gave me a challange to make this photo better





and this is my edit




better?


----------



## Gaerek (Aug 3, 2010)

I see a blurry spot, on top of a blurry spot with some dark spots. Both are framed by dark blotches.

Did I get it right?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 3, 2010)

You are kidding, right?


----------



## er111a (Aug 3, 2010)

I joke every now and then haha


----------



## er111a (Aug 3, 2010)

Why what if I wasnt?


----------



## er111a (Aug 3, 2010)

well good thing I was


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 3, 2010)

i was a little concerned, until i saw you were joking.


----------



## subscuck (Aug 3, 2010)

So I step away for a few hours and this thread goes more or less back on topic? I'm so disappointed.
BTW, this was hilarious! Golf clap to you, Rusty. :thumbup:


rusty9 said:


>


----------



## er111a (Aug 3, 2010)

haha mods must be enjoying there summer


----------



## subscuck (Aug 3, 2010)

erose86 said:


> More or less... :lmao:
> 
> I think it's the only thread I've seen recently that was able to survive epic bought of off-topicness.


 
Yeah, 12 pages worth. I'd actually like to use rusty's pic as my avatar. That pic is hella funny. :lmao:


----------



## er111a (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey stop being mean to sailors!


----------



## subscuck (Aug 3, 2010)

Can't help it, I was Air Force.


----------



## er111a (Aug 3, 2010)

haha ok lets get something strait I sail as in I race small boats, Its a sport I do it because its what I love to do, however I have no interest to be in the military or anything like that I just like racing the boats


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 3, 2010)

er111a said:


> I joke every now and then haha


 
Like 75% of your threads?


----------



## er111a (Aug 3, 2010)

naw like 5-10%


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 3, 2010)

Edit these two.


----------



## er111a (Aug 3, 2010)

ummmmm I mean I can try but your not giving me much to work with haha


----------



## er111a (Aug 4, 2010)

here is one edit


----------



## er111a (Aug 4, 2010)

and here is the other


----------



## er111a (Aug 4, 2010)

happy with the edits?


----------



## FemFugler (Aug 4, 2010)

er111a said:


> ok yall have your minds in the gutter, they hurt because I am a sailor and a good one at that, even teach it



you sail? nice. What do you sail? Lazers? I used to sail. I never got sore knees I always got a sore back from leaning back though. I quit after bronze 4. 



btw i love how this thread went from editing pictures to a member bashing erose and now its just small talk it seems. Ha i love this forum.


----------



## LCARSx32 (Aug 4, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Edit these two.



Are you sure he didn't already?

*Edit*

It took me a good 45 minutes to catch up on this thread, lol.  And what a ride!


----------



## er111a (Aug 4, 2010)

FemFugler said:


> er111a said:
> 
> 
> > ok yall have your minds in the gutter, they hurt because I am a sailor and a good one at that, even teach it
> ...


yes Laser and 420


----------



## Geaux (Aug 4, 2010)

I WANNA BE LIKE ER111A!!!






This shot TALKS to me ... it tells a "Story".  You see, little sailor boy climbed into a television and is welcomed into a new world of WONDERMENT! ... until, of course, he misses his mother.  You can tell by the expression on his face that he is uneasy with his new surroundings.

I'm sure EVERYONE could tell from this shot b/c it's so obvious, the story behind it, but I wanted to tell you anyways.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 4, 2010)

er111a said:


> here is one edit


 Not bad, considering what I gave you to work with.



er111a said:


> and here is the other


 Meh. It just seems you added a vingette, which I don' think adds anything.



LCARSx32 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Edit these two.
> ...


The first is SOOC, converted to b&w. 

The second was to see what he would do with something taken that far already.


----------



## er111a (Aug 4, 2010)

maybe thats why I couldnt do much bitter haha


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 4, 2010)

Geaux said:


> I WANNA BE LIKE ER111A!!!
> 
> [awesome edit]
> 
> ...



i lol'd


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## er111a (Aug 4, 2010)

hey who doesnt


----------



## Derrel (Aug 4, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> er111a said:
> 
> 
> > here is one edit
> ...


----------



## er111a (Aug 4, 2010)

mmmmmmm silk hahaha too bad not gold


----------



## er111a (Aug 4, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


>


I made something VERY similar to that


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG, I passed on this thread when it started & then tonight saw 13 pages.  What the heck is going on?  Are they beating up on errila again?  

Well it has been an interesting read & @ times I was disappointed with some of the folks here.  But mostly I was disappointed none of the girls mentioned how hot my avitar is.


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 4, 2010)

i like it Ron...no homo


----------



## Derrel (Aug 4, 2010)

er111a is the TPF Resident Punching Bag...he wears the name Everlast with pride...he has absorbed more body blows than anybody on this forum..he is the Glenn Beck of TPF...the kid most everybody loves to denigrate...he's tough as nails and battle hardened...he has a flame-proof internet suit...he's the guy (almost) everybody loves to pick on...

...and many more...I commend him for sticking it out.


----------



## er111a (Aug 4, 2010)

haha I prefer not to be refereed to as a punching bag


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 4, 2010)

I would prefer punching bag to Glen Beck if it were me.


----------



## er111a (Aug 4, 2010)

whos glen beck?


----------



## er111a (Aug 4, 2010)

oh ok erose thanks for clearing that up


----------



## subscuck (Aug 4, 2010)

I now have a totally hawt avatar.


----------



## Moe (Aug 4, 2010)

erose86 said:


> er111a said:
> 
> 
> > haha I prefer not to be refereed to as a punching bag
> ...



A tough kid who keeps asking...no, begging...for more punches to be thrown his way. Just giving you a hard time, bro.


----------



## er111a (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey Moe have I ever told you I have a dog named Mo


----------



## Moe (Aug 4, 2010)

Me, too. That's him in my not-so-sexy avatar!


----------



## TJ K (Aug 4, 2010)

er111a said:


> whos glen beck?



dang you're oblivious to the outside world


----------



## TJ K (Aug 4, 2010)

Derrel said:


> er111a is the TPF Resident Punching Bag...he wears the name Everlast with pride...he has absorbed more body blows than anybody on this forum..he is the Glenn Beck of TPF...the kid most everybody loves to denigrate...he's tough as nails and battle hardened...he has a flame-proof internet suit...he's the guy (almost) everybody loves to pick on...
> 
> ...and many more...I commend him for sticking it out.



At least everyone isn't calling him a Troll anymore right? We're beginning to figure him out.


----------



## er111a (Aug 4, 2010)

whos a troll erose? haha
and my mo is a lab


----------



## Dao (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow....  how can this thread get 14 pages without Nikon vs Canon or PC vs Mac...  or .....  amazing ...


----------



## TJ K (Aug 4, 2010)

Nikon and PC :lmao:

JK don't get that started it will get this thread closed and it's been a good read.


----------



## er111a (Aug 4, 2010)

why would they close the tread for that?


----------



## TJ K (Aug 4, 2010)

Have you not seen what Nikon vs Canon threads turn into? You've been on the forum for 2 and half years, i'm sure you've seen 1 or 2 get way out of hand with huge fights/flame wars and all the good stuff that gets threads shut down faster than a nerd with the prom queen (sorry just made that up  )

TJ


----------



## TJ K (Aug 4, 2010)

erose86 said:


> er111a said:
> 
> 
> > whos a troll erose? haha
> ...



If any of that crap thats been posted in this thread is true, it's that you use tons of smilies haha.


----------



## er111a (Aug 4, 2010)

its ok erose I like smiles as well 
now for some laughs
http://static.funnyjunk.com/gifs/3ec39383_70db_9998.gif
ok who on the forum is this guy ---> Strange Photographer
whos mom? -----> Photographer FAIL
dang if only I could photograph that  hehe -----> dont u wish u were a photographer


----------



## TJ K (Aug 4, 2010)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME MAN? that mom is obviously experimenting with her cameras macro mode! It has super close AF and can detect her cataracts.


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

ohhhh of coarse heres a look of the photo she took
-->http://www.jaronbs.com/hazy.jpg


----------



## TJ K (Aug 5, 2010)

:lmao:


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

You know I think I could pp that to make it look better hmmmmmm


----------



## Raizels (Aug 5, 2010)

Ron Evers said:


> OMG, I passed on this thread when it started & then tonight saw 13 pages.  What the heck is going on?  Are they beating up on errila again?
> 
> Well it has been an interesting read & @ times I was disappointed with some of the folks here.  But mostly I was disappointed none of the girls mentioned how hot my avitar is.



Oh, Ron, you really *are* the hottest guy around... It's just I think you mentioned you were married (at least you often refer to yourself as "we"). I wouldn't want her to think you're getting hit on and make you leave the forum! Oh, and, she's a very lucky lady!


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 5, 2010)

Raizel 





> It's just I think you mentioned you were married



Only for 46 years.


----------



## Raizels (Aug 5, 2010)

8 yrs. for me this July, so let's hope DH doesn't read this post :lmao:


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 5, 2010)

i'm not married...but i've been alive for 17 years!!!!!1!1!11!!!


----------



## Raizels (Aug 5, 2010)

AAAAAAAA! No! Please! I haven't received my present yet!!

(That's OK, I confessed over pizza today)


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

haha well I am 17 this month so


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

Did anyone else think the jokes i posted where funny?


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

12 more pages and we can catch up to the Canon vs. Nikon thread. I'm just sayin...


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

er111a said:


> Did anyone else think the jokes i posted where funny?


 
You mean your edits in this thread?


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

erose86 said:


> We need someone else to come in and attempt to verbally destroy one of the other TPF members... and then we'll DEFINITELY hit it. :lmao:


 
Hmmm. You've already been targeted, and that was worth a few pages,so it's someone elses turn. er111a's always a target but nobody really cares, I don't look good with a bullseye on my back. I'm out of ideas...


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll take a hit for the team but I want to wildly over react and threaten violence to entire families, is that cool?  And when I say threaten, I mean promise.  And when I say promise, I mean I want to go kill someone's entire family.  Wait, I don't think this is coming out right.  I may not be cut out for this.  Pass.


----------



## mishele (Aug 5, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


> I'll take a hit for the team but I want to wildly over react and threaten violence to entire families, is that cool?  And when I say threaten, I mean promise.  And when I say promise, I mean I want to go kill someone's entire family.  Wait, I don't think this is coming out right.  I may not be cut out for this.  Pass.



I'm glad you live in Southern Indiana, USA....lol


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


> I'll take a hit for the team but I want to wildly over react and threaten violence to entire families, is that cool? And when I say threaten, I mean promise. And when I say promise, I mean I want to go kill someone's entire family. Wait, I don't think this is coming out right. I may not be cut out for this. Pass.


 
Yeah, I'm definately thinkin' some couch time is in order...:raisedbrow:


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 5, 2010)

erose86 said:


> subscuck said:
> 
> 
> > 12 more pages and we can catch up to the Canon vs. Nikon thread. I'm just sayin...
> ...


 
Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!


----------



## BroMiCs (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow, there is 25 min of my life I will never get back...
For some reason I just read that whole convo...

Thank God my boss doesn't know how I spend my time.... meh..

You guys are funny. 
Glad I joined this Board 

I kept getting er111a and erose86 mixed up though... I have pretty  bad ADD!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 5, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > subscuck said:
> ...



Now go away or I shall taunt you a second time.

It would be easier to get twelve pages of Python quotes than twelve pages of "bent's a loon", cause it's just not that hard to prove.  The loon part.


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


> Now go away or I shall taunt you a second time.
> 
> It would be easier to get twelve pages of Python quotes than twelve pages of "bent's a loon", cause it's just not that hard to prove. The loon part.


 
I was thinking more along the lines of "I fart in your general direction".


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 5, 2010)

How on Erf did I miss this thread? *ME*, of all people...

Back to the editing gimp!

I have fanphototastic picture skills, so this shouldn't need much.


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

BroMiCs said:


> Wow, there is 25 min of my life I will never get back...
> For some reason I just read that whole convo...
> 
> Thank God my boss doesn't know how I spend my time.... meh..
> ...


 
You might never get it back, but it must have been pretty compelling stuff if you took the time to read it all. And I'm sure erose will be glad to know you mistook her for a 17 year old boy.


----------



## supraman215 (Aug 5, 2010)

subscuck said:


> BroMiCs said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, there is 25 min of my life I will never get back...
> ...



It's always like a train wreck. You want to look away but you can't and you really want to see how it ends. How many people were injured, will the train suddenly burst into flames! :greendev:


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2010)

subscuck,

You've got a hawt avatar! I'm just sayin...


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

Derrel said:


> subscuck,
> 
> You've got a hawt avatar! I'm just sayin...


 
Yeah, I been eyin' yours too. I'm just, you know, sayin...


----------



## BroMiCs (Aug 5, 2010)

subscuck said:


> BroMiCs said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, there is 25 min of my life I will never get back...
> ...


 
Not so much when they were posting, but more so when somone was talking about them...

All i could remember was e and then some numbers... :???:

Although now a days the way some kids dress (wow that makes me sound old) I can't always tell the diff between 17 year old boys or girls... When i was young (not that long ago) only girls wore skin tight Jeans... ??????


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 5, 2010)

Wait, we can't go back to the hotness thing yet, not until I solidify my bad boy image cause that's what hot photog chicks dig, ya know.  And don't tell me they don't dig loons either cause I just watched Nicolas Cage last night in Next and he was a psychic stalker and that chick totally dug him and everyone knows that Hollywood doesn't lie.  So there.

Also, back pedaling just a moment, we really missed the a good Python quote moment with the "Hello Sailor" pic a few pages back.


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

BroMiCs said:


> When i was young (not that long ago) only girls wore skin tight Jeans... ??????


 
Ditto. I really enjoyed that. Hell, what am I saying, I still do!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 5, 2010)

When I was a kid we wore corduroys.  Pretty sure that's where it all went wrong.


----------



## BroMiCs (Aug 5, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


> When I was a kid we wore corduroys. Pretty sure that's where it all went wrong.


 
yup


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> How on Erf did I miss this thread? *ME*, of all people...
> 
> Back to the editing gimp!
> 
> I have fanphototastic picture skills, so this shouldn't need much.


am I suppose to edit that?


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


> Also, back pedaling just a moment, we really missed the a good Python quote moment with the "Hello Sailor" pic a few pages back.


 
Speaking of which, I need to ask, is it just me or does anyone else find this pic amusing, yet somehow creepy? I find it unsettles me a bit in some strange way. Normally, it's just monkeys, midgets and clowns, the worst being a midget clown with a monkey dressed as a clown. Yeah, I know, I got more issues than a lifetime subscription.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 5, 2010)

It's the anchor on his shirt.  Looks like it could come off and be thrown like a Chinese star or something.


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


> It's the anchor on his shirt. Looks like it could come off and be thrown like a Chinese star or something.


 
Kinda like a midget ninja sailor?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 5, 2010)

subscuck said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > It's the anchor on his shirt. Looks like it could come off and be thrown like a Chinese star or something.
> ...



Exactly.  And he's waving at a monkey in a clown suit.


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


> subscuck said:
> 
> 
> > bentcountershaft said:
> ...


 
Thanks for that. I won't sleep a wink tonight.


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

So I just ate a kiwi fruit and I was wondering do you peel yours or eats the skin?


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

Even Kiwi birds don't eat the skin...


----------



## Raizels (Aug 5, 2010)

slice the top off, insert teaspoon between skin and flesh (talkin' about kiwi, yeah?) remove flesh - it comes out in the shape of a cylinder, then slice into beautiful round slices. dispose of skin. (still talkin' about the kiwi).


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

I learned today that you can eat the skin so I tried it. wasnt bad.
and here is a redo of the sailor


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

So what's the story/hidden meaning behind it?


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

the life of 3d


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2010)

er111a said:


> I learned today that you can eat the skin so I tried it. wasnt bad.
> and here is a redo of the sailor




Was that shot with a Canon?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 5, 2010)

Now he looks like he's being eaten by The Nothing from The Never Ending Story.


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

naw Nikon


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 5, 2010)

er111a said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > How on Erf did I miss this thread? *ME*, of all people...
> ...


 
Well, duh...


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

haha fine I will edit it


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 5, 2010)

holly cow.. 271 replies?  My edit thread barely gets any hits LOL.  You are a celebrity er111a!


----------



## Geaux (Aug 5, 2010)

My Sailor Edit > errr1111oneone's edit.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 5, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > holly cow.. 271 replies? My edit thread barely gets any hits LOL. You are a celebrity er111a!
> ...


 
A 17 year old boy's?  :er:


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

here u go


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

why do ppl keep posting in the canon vs. Nikon one!


----------



## LCARSx32 (Aug 5, 2010)

er111a said:


> here u go



As shocked as I am to say it, this edit actually improves the image.:meh:

It reminds me of a photo from the 20's.


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

haha thanks


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 5, 2010)

Derrel said:


> er111a said:
> 
> 
> > I learned today that you can eat the skin so I tried it. wasnt bad.
> ...



ROFL


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

page 20


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

we


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

are


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

closing


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

in


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

on


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

canon


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

or


----------



## subscuck (Aug 5, 2010)

nikon


----------



## TJ K (Aug 5, 2010)

subscuck said:


> we


quick


subscuck said:


> are


way


subscuck said:


> closing


to


subscuck said:


> in


get


subscuck said:


> on


yourself


subscuck said:


> canon


banned


subscuck said:


> or


from


subscuck said:


> nikon


tpf


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 5, 2010)

When I was a kid we wore fig leaves.


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

fig leaves haha so I had the worst tasting flan today


----------



## mishele (Aug 5, 2010)

Ron Evers said:


> When I was a kid we wore fig leaves.



lol
:hail:


----------



## Rekd (Aug 5, 2010)

erose86 said:


> HEY now!  Let's not forget whose sexy ass got the fire started!



:addpics:

Oh, wait... did I say that out loud?


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

you want pic of me?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 5, 2010)

Threadjack alert!








Village Idiot said:


> How on Erf did I miss this thread? *ME*, of all people...
> 
> Back to the editing gimp!
> 
> I have fanphototastic picture skills, so this shouldn't need much.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2010)

Will you edit this photo for me?


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

ummmmmm....ok I will try


----------



## BroMiCs (Aug 5, 2010)

er111a said:


> you want pic of me?



I am just gonna take a stab at this here, but I think the subtle message was hinting towards a pic of erose86 

not that the ladies wouldn't love a pic of you :scratch:


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

haha it was a Joke


----------



## er111a (Aug 5, 2010)

here is the edit


----------



## er111a (Aug 6, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Threadjack alert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey, pretty good edit of the cheerleaders, which you managed to create from a deliberately challenging original, which had added digital noise + a pass of Duotone Dream added over the top of the B&W conversion. I think you selected the most interesting repeating element,and created a pretty good 120 rollfilm negative-type of look from a segment of the original shot. Pretty good work on that. 

THanks er111a.


----------



## subscuck (Aug 6, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


 
I'm thinking he wasn't referring to your face...:blushing:


----------



## subscuck (Aug 6, 2010)

erose86 said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> .
> .
> ...


 
Then he'll just have to be satisfied with this one.


----------



## supraman215 (Aug 6, 2010)

How about this one. I took it hoping it would be interesting, it wasn't. Maybe you can make it more exciting.


----------



## er111a (Aug 6, 2010)

sure I can


----------



## reznap (Aug 6, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> How about this one. I took it hoping it would be interesting, it wasn't. Maybe you can make it more exciting.



I'll play.


----------



## er111a (Aug 6, 2010)

bad rezap!


----------



## Rekd (Aug 6, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...



Yer ass is hairy. 

Nicely trimmed, but hairy.


----------



## er111a (Aug 6, 2010)

heres my edit


----------



## subscuck (Aug 6, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> How about this one. I took it hoping it would be interesting, it wasn't. Maybe you can make it more exciting.


 
Here's my edit.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 6, 2010)

do something with my 85 supra please!


----------



## supraman215 (Aug 6, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> do something with my 85 supra please!



Wow I have to admire the condition of this car. It's so rare to see one so clean and straight and rust free!. BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## supraman215 (Aug 6, 2010)

er111a said:


> heres my edit



Well done. But it looks exactly like what you did with Derrel's photo.


----------



## er111a (Aug 6, 2010)

thats because it is sorry haha, it is alittle bit different however.


----------



## reznap (Aug 6, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> do something with my 85 supra please!


----------



## er111a (Aug 6, 2010)

STOP IT REZAP!!!
my edit!


----------



## Turbo (Aug 6, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> do something with my 85 supra please!



Here, I turned it into a 4 door!   







(My 1987 Toyota Cressida.)

Nice MKII.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Aug 6, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> do something with my 85 supra please!


My interpretation:


----------



## er111a (Aug 6, 2010)

Interesting edit


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 7, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> Wow I have to admire the condition of this car. It's so rare to see one so clean and straight and rust free!. BEAUTIFUL.


 
Thank you! 



Turbo said:


> [
> Here, I turned it into a 4 door!
> 
> (My 1987 Toyota Cressida.)
> ...


Nice Cressida!  I assume you have 7mgte in it or bigger?

Here is my edit :lmao:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 7, 2010)

It is my TOY!  Let me see your toys erose.  Hahahahah.. jk.. thats a good one though.


----------



## subscuck (Aug 7, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


 
Talk about TMI...


----------



## er111a (Aug 7, 2010)

oh yeah what toys do you have? these?
Too far?
or
Obama Action Toys


----------



## er111a (Aug 7, 2010)

Totally not Shopped


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 7, 2010)

LOL.. nice


----------



## er111a (Aug 8, 2010)

haha I try


----------



## SensePhoto (Aug 8, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> How about this one. I took it hoping it would be interesting, it wasn't. Maybe you can make it more exciting.


----------



## er111a (Aug 8, 2010)

interesting


----------



## er111a (Aug 8, 2010)

more photos soon?


----------



## TJ K (Aug 8, 2010)

I took this one for fun one day and figured if you want to edit hell let you take a swing at it because i'm not going to haha. Here ya go:


----------



## er111a (Aug 8, 2010)

thats a tricky one :/


----------



## TJ K (Aug 8, 2010)

haha ya more of a snap shot. Work boy work! jk lol


----------



## er111a (Aug 8, 2010)

haha I will dont rush


----------



## TJ K (Aug 8, 2010)

Which PS do you use? Do you have cs5/


----------



## er111a (Aug 9, 2010)

yes cs5


----------



## lyonsroar (Aug 9, 2010)

So, my dad found this picture of his dad with his favorite car back in the day.  He asked if I could do anything with it, make it lighter, etc.  The quality is so bad, but I took a crack at it.  Keep in mind I'm a rank amateur.

Do you think you could do anything with it?  He would be SO happy!!
ORIGINAL:






MY EDIT:





SEPIA:





Thanks so much!


----------



## BroMiCs (Aug 9, 2010)

I always liked this photo of my wife but the sky is a little crazy on your eyes. I know technicaly its awful but I stil think it looks cool even with the totaly blown out sky. It becomes something eles. 

But... you think you could do something with it to tune down the "melt your eyes" factor?


----------



## er111a (Aug 9, 2010)

heres the 1st edit


----------



## er111a (Aug 9, 2010)

2nd image


----------



## er111a (Aug 9, 2010)

3rd edit


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 9, 2010)

first: too dark

second: everything blends together

third: good work.  :thumbup:


----------



## er111a (Aug 9, 2010)

haha well one was good any way


----------



## TJ K (Aug 9, 2010)

Pretty cool job on my shot. Just wondering like what you did to it and what you did to make the background like that.


----------



## er111a (Aug 9, 2010)

I started with using 3 premade actions then made Red sharp and Green I did a filter on and after that I used a filter I bought to boost the colors a bit


----------



## Ryan Awesomeo (Aug 9, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> How about this one. I took it hoping it would be interesting, it wasn't. Maybe you can make it more exciting.


----------



## TJ K (Aug 9, 2010)

Ryan Awesomeo said:


> supraman215 said:
> 
> 
> > How about this one. I took it hoping it would be interesting, it wasn't. Maybe you can make it more exciting.



Congrats on your first post being a thread jack! Sweet start


----------



## Ryan Awesomeo (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks man, means alot.


----------



## er111a (Aug 9, 2010)

his name is jack? hi jack


----------



## er111a (Aug 9, 2010)

any other photos?


----------



## Raizels (Aug 10, 2010)

er111a said:


> his name is jack? hi jack



thread jack, like hijack (unless you were sarcastic)


----------



## er111a (Aug 10, 2010)

haha yeah I was and cool?


----------



## Ryan Awesomeo (Aug 10, 2010)

don't be hatin'


----------



## er111a (Aug 10, 2010)

Im not hating  do you live in Lancaster, va? or Lancaster, Pa or even the other ones


----------



## Ryan Awesomeo (Aug 10, 2010)

Pennsylvania, amish country son.


----------



## er111a (Aug 10, 2010)

oh alright haha


----------



## er111a (Aug 10, 2010)

so more photos?


----------



## er111a (Aug 11, 2010)

I edited a photo today


----------



## aejoso (Aug 11, 2010)

^^ Let's see it


----------



## er111a (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...m-photo-gallery/213414-3-recent-pics-c-c.html
its there


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 11, 2010)

erose86 said:


> er111a said:
> 
> 
> > Im not hating  do you live in Lancaster, va? or Lancaster, Pa or even the other ones
> ...



yea but we don't like to talk about it


----------



## er111a (Aug 11, 2010)

haha why?


----------



## supraman215 (Aug 11, 2010)

JamesMason said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > er111a said:
> ...



It's gotta be better than Lancaster, PA


----------



## er111a (Aug 11, 2010)

haha you should see lancaster, va


----------



## ajkramer87 (Aug 11, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> JamesMason said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


 
Come on Lancaster pa isnt that bad. Or maybe its because I dont hear to much news from that side. Come to york for a little if you want to see bad. All kind of shootings and stuff takes place. I dont even go into the city anymore because of it.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Aug 11, 2010)

See what you can do with this


----------



## er111a (Aug 11, 2010)

heres the edit of the moth shot.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Interesting. I wouldnt have gone that route.


----------



## Ryan Awesomeo (Aug 11, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Ryan Awesomeo said:
> 
> 
> > Pennsylvania, amish country son.
> ...



Haha in Bowmansville. I don't know if you ever heard of it but it's close to New Holland.


----------



## thebeatles (Aug 11, 2010)

Edit this sir.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 11, 2010)

threadjack alert LOL


----------



## thebeatles (Aug 11, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> threadjack alert LOL



WOW!!!!! I shall call you master...


----------



## er111a (Aug 11, 2010)

my edit


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 11, 2010)

thebeatles said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > threadjack alert LOL
> ...


 
Master threadjacker or master photoshopper?


----------



## floatswitch (Aug 11, 2010)

anywhere's better than Apollo, PA. nothing but glowing bunnies there and 150+ year old houses (and not the interesting kind of old looking)


----------



## er111a (Aug 12, 2010)

nothing on my edit ppl?


----------



## Ryan Awesomeo (Aug 12, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Ryan Awesomeo said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...



Nice nice.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 12, 2010)

here ya go edit away


----------



## er111a (Aug 12, 2010)

8ball said:


> here ya go edit away


here is your edit


----------



## reznap (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## er111a (Aug 12, 2010)

not sure about that edit rezap


----------



## er111a (Aug 12, 2010)

I really wanna hear what yall think of that new edit


----------



## reznap (Aug 12, 2010)

er111a said:


> not sure about that edit rezap







er111a said:


> I really wanna hear what yall think of that new edit



not sure about it


----------



## score04w (Aug 12, 2010)

not crazy about both edits.  I like the original best.


----------



## er111a (Aug 12, 2010)

hehe im sorry rezap I LOVE YOUR EDIT!!!


----------



## er111a (Aug 12, 2010)

we are only 15 posts away from passing the old record lets do this people!


----------



## Geaux (Aug 12, 2010)

smh.


----------



## jamesk91 (Aug 12, 2010)

hey 8ball, here are a few quick edits I did:


----------



## er111a (Aug 13, 2010)

smh?


----------



## er111a (Aug 13, 2010)

shaking my head?


----------



## er111a (Aug 13, 2010)

not bad edits there james


----------



## 8ball (Aug 13, 2010)

its pretty interesting to see what diffrent things people do!


----------



## er111a (Aug 13, 2010)

I know right did you like my edit 8ball?


----------



## iAstonish (Aug 13, 2010)

er111a said:


> 8ball said:
> 
> 
> > here ya go edit away
> ...



This is actually a pretty good edit. I think the black and white makes it look better, but a crop would really do wonders for this shot. The building (especially the thing going through the middle) is very distracting.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 13, 2010)

yah man i have another one for you if you want


----------



## er111a (Aug 13, 2010)

sure I will take a shot at it


----------



## 8ball (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## er111a (Aug 13, 2010)

heres the edit


----------



## 8ball (Aug 13, 2010)

thats pretty cool!!!!


----------



## er111a (Aug 13, 2010)

glad you like


----------



## er111a (Aug 13, 2010)

its my wall paper now


----------



## 8ball (Aug 13, 2010)

did you make my picture your wall paper?!?!?


----------



## mishele (Aug 13, 2010)

Edit this for me..........


----------



## er111a (Aug 13, 2010)

haha I did but it was pixilated so I changed it


----------



## er111a (Aug 13, 2010)

even tho I think you were joking here you go


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## peanut170 (Aug 13, 2010)

dude that is way cool. i actually saw this before the original, and thought it was all a painting, or like the dude does with chalk, where it looks all 3d like its sticking out of the ground with some steps or what not. i really think this is bad ass good job schwetty.


----------



## er111a (Aug 14, 2010)

must say that is a pretty sweet edit


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 14, 2010)

thx... I have to give the graffiti artist the credit


----------



## reznap (Aug 14, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> thx... I have to give the graffiti artist the credit



Please share the name of that filter or plugin... I've seen it before (Bitter Jeweler used it) and it looks like fractalius but cleaner..

Thanks!


----------



## 8ball (Aug 14, 2010)

that is pretty cool


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 14, 2010)

Topaz


----------



## er111a (Aug 14, 2010)

I have hear of that before


----------



## bmlobo (Sep 3, 2010)

Check out my pics at

www.pictureclic.blogspot.com

I would appreciate any comments


thanks


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 3, 2010)

Lol.. resurrected by a spammer!


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 3, 2010)

bmlobo said:


> Check out my pics at
> 
> www.pictureclic.blogspot.com
> 
> ...


 
What I did was highlight her makeup to bring out her eyes and lips. I also figured she needed a rad tatoo and Hilter Stashe.


----------



## bmlobo (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice, I like your work... thanks for the chuckle


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 3, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> What I did was highlight her makeup to bring out her eyes and lips. I also figured she needed a rad tatoo and Hilter Stashe.


I see she's Euorpean as well.


----------



## danielsupertramp (Sep 3, 2010)

Want to edit this?


----------



## er111a (Sep 3, 2010)

been away from the fourm for a little while haha


----------



## bmlobo (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

wow those are some amazing photographs that have been edited, I really like the effects that have been donbe on the mini.

Can you take a look at the various pictures I have up. I am trying to save up for a better camera but I think I can do a good Job with my Cybershot. Your support would mean a great deal as this blog I am setting up can help me purchase a better camera and give me the opportunity to do more of what I enjoy doing as an amatuer.

http://pictureclic.blogspot.com/

Thanks for looking and check everyweek

Thank you


----------



## er111a (Sep 3, 2010)

maybe if you choose one or two photos I may( I dont click on links)


----------



## Ryan L (Sep 3, 2010)

Maybe we can lock this thread! I can't believe it still up on the top. I havent been on in a few weeks (busy editing) and its still here! The never ending threadl


----------



## er111a (Sep 3, 2010)

shhhhh ryan.
heres your edit


----------



## Ryan L (Sep 3, 2010)

lol, thanks it's just what I was looking for.


----------



## er111a (Sep 3, 2010)

quick edit


----------



## danielsupertramp (Sep 3, 2010)

er111a said:


> shhhhh ryan.
> heres your edit



nice man.. almost looks infrared. I like how you brought out some of the details missing in the original. :thumbup:


----------



## er111a (Sep 4, 2010)

your welcome


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome back er111a.. i miss your silly edits


----------



## Bram (Sep 4, 2010)

Ryan L said:


> Maybe we can lock this thread! I can't believe it still up on the top. I havent been on in a few weeks (busy editing) and its still here! The never ending threadl


 
Yeah I know this is getting kind of ridiculous!


----------



## er111a (Sep 4, 2010)

naw its chill  and thanks ahaha


----------



## puzopia (Oct 21, 2010)

There are some harsh critics out there and rightfully so


----------



## ghache (Oct 21, 2010)

er111a said:


> shhhhh ryan.
> heres your edit


 

that picture had really nice colors. i would have kept it the way it was (colors)


----------

